# Ipad 2 cover recommendations



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I finally pulled the trigger on an ipad 2.  This is for my hubby for Christmas.  I am looking for the perfect cover for him.  I only want to buy one so I need to get this right the first time.  He will use the ipad in his Tahoe at work (police officer), in the tree stand while deer hunting, and at home.  He will use it primarily sitting in his lap.  I am leaning toward the apple cover but I am wondering if that is enough protection?  I could use that cover and drop it in a sleeve?  I guess what I am asking if you could only buy one cover what would it be?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Buy.com has this one on sale today. Seems to have a little more protection than the Apple one but still has the "Smart Cover"
http://www.buy.com/prod/foldable-smart-slim-case-for-ipad-2-rubberized-back-cover-black/222361700.html?listingid=146147474


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

It's pricey, but I LOVE my Vaja... They are completely customizable in terms of color and such, even though they take a month or so to make (but you still have plenty of time for Xmas!). I have the Libretto in Olive Night and I'm very happy with it (first and last case I bought, I'm not even looking at what else is available, as this one is perfect).

http://vajacases.com/


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Love, love, love my Zagg Folio!

http://www.zagg.com/accessories/zaggfolio-ipad-2-keyboard-case


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have and love the Apple smart cover, and love it for the compactness and the automatic turning on and off. But it is rare for my iPad to leave my living room (occasionally I use it on a plane flight or in a hotel room during travel). I'm skeptical that your husband would be happy with the smart cover, especially for outdoor use. No protection other than to the glass. Something else that may be important to him, the back side of the iPad is designed for aesthetics rather than functionality and is slick bare metal. I'd be nervous about having it sitting in my lap up in a tree! And even in my lap in a car when I might have to get out in a hurry, I wouldn't be thrilled with the situation.

I may be overdoing it, and it may be too much, but I'd consider an Otterbox case for your husband's situation. Here's the official website for their iPad 2 products:

http://www.otterbox.com/ipad-2-cases/ipad-2-cases,default,sc.html

You can often get Otterbox cases significantly cheaper by buying from amazon.com, such as here:

http://www.amazon.com/Otterbox-iPad-Defender-Case-NEWEST/dp/B004V9F61O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318048891&sr=8-1


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you so much for the recommendations.  You gave me a lot to think about and HC, you might be right.  I have the otterbox on my iphone 4 because I am accident prone.  I am seriously considering the otterbox now because I can see him dropping it from the tree.  Thanks for pointing that out!!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, otterbox is probably best for that kind of outdoor usage.

I just use a smartcover and have a neoprene netbooks sleeve I stick it in when tossing it in my bag.  But I pretty much only use mine at home, in the office/around campus, and on planes and in hotels when traveling.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Neo said:


> It's pricey, but I LOVE my Vaja... They are completely customizable in terms of color and such, even though they take a month or so to make (but you still have plenty of time for Xmas!). .......I'm not even looking at what else is available, as this one is perfect.
> 
> http://vajacases.com/


I'm with *Neo*, I absolutely love my Vaja case; it is perfect in every way.

I can imagine though that it might not be enough for rugged outdoor protection; however, keep in mind the Smart Cover is very little protection at all; I'm glad some like it, but I absolutely hated every thing about mine except the color (pink, otherwise, I'd offer it to you at a discount if you wanted it.) The Smart Cover kept popping off when I was using it.

Here is a link to a PC World article on  Cases that Drop Proof your iPad. You also might want to check out a Square Trade Warranty.

Let us know what you decide.


----------

